# Cavs @ Bobcats| Game #67 | March 20th, 2007



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

The Cleveland Cavaliers look to extend their longest winning streak of the season to nine games Tuesday when they face the struggling Charlotte Bobcats for the final time this season.
Cleveland (41-25) has won nine of 10 all-time meetings with Charlotte (24-43), including four at Charlotte Bobcats Arena. The Cavaliers did lose at Charlotte, 92-88 on Nov. 4, but defeated the Bobcats twice at home this season, including a 101-81 rout on Feb. 2, the most recent meeting.
With a victory Tuesday, Cleveland can match its longest winning streak of last season, a nine-game run from March 17-April 4, 2006.
LeBron James had 24 points and a season-high 17 rebounds Saturday to lead Cleveland to its eighth win in a row, 82-73 over Utah. The scoring output matched the lowest in a victory this season for the Cavaliers, who shot just 37.5 percent (33-for-88) from the field and 50.0 percent (13-for-26) from the foul line.
"On the offensive end we didn't shoot it well," James said. "We turned the ball over early in the first half, which kept them in the ballgame. Besides that, we played great defense. That's what our team is about. We got great stops."
The Cavs are allowing opponents only 91.0 points per game during the winning streak.
The surge has helped Cleveland move to within 1 1/2 games of Detroit for both the Central Division lead and the best record in the Eastern Conference.
James is averaging 31.4 points and 8.9 boards in seven games of the win streak. He sat out one victory - a 124-100 win over Sacramento last Tuesday - due to back spasms. The injury hasn't appeared to bother the All-Star forward in the two games since, as he has totaled 53 points and 23 rebounds.
Even with a Wednesday matchup against NBA-leading Dallas looming, James doesn't think his team will look past the stumbling Bobcats.
"We're not going to overlook anyone," James said. "We know Charlotte plays hard for 48 minutes and we have to match their intensity. Go down there and try to get another win."
Charlotte, owner of the second-worst record in the East to Boston's 20-47 mark, has dropped its two straight games and 10 of its last 12.
The Bobcats fell 97-91 to the Milwaukee Bucks on Saturday, when they were whistled for three technical fouls in the fourth quarter, leading Gerald Wallace to question how the officials treat Charlotte.
"I've been here three years, so I'm used to it," said Wallace, who had 20 points and 13 rebounds. "If we're not blowing them out, we know what to expect. It's frustrating, because I want to win. Every time we get so close it seems like it gets taken out of our hands.
"I'm pretty much used to that style of how the Bobcats are treated." 

Copyright 2006 by STATS LLC and Associated Press. Any commercial use or distribution without the express written consent of STATS LLC and Associated Press is strictly prohibited

<!-- http://njptomcat1:8082/statistics/gamePreview/GamePreviewStats.jsp?header=no&gamecode=By NICOLINO DI BENEDETTO, STATS Writer=&season2=2006 --> <table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="475"><tbody><tr> <td align="center"><hr align="center" color="#193682" size="2" width="75%"></td> </tr> <tr> <td class="subMatchUp" align="center">
2006-07 Stats at a Glance</td> </tr> <tr> <td align="center"> <table border="0"> <tbody><tr> <td align="center" width="235"></td> <td align="center" width="5">@</td> <td align="center" width="235"></td> </tr> <tr> <td align="center" nowrap="nowrap" width="235">News | Players | Stats | Schedule</td> <td align="center" width="5"> </td> <td align="center" nowrap="nowrap" width="235">News | Players | Stats | Schedule</td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> </tr> <tr> <td align="center"> <table border="0"> <tbody><tr> <td align="center" nowrap="nowrap" width="235"> <table border="0" cellpadding="2" width="100%"> <tbody><tr> <td colspan="2" class="inTxtB">Cleveland Cavaliers </td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxtB">Record: </td><td class="inTxt">41 - 25 (.621)</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxtB">Standings: </td><td class="inTxt">Second, Central</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxtB">At Home: </td><td class="inTxt">26 - 8</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxtB">At Road: </td><td class="inTxt">15 - 17</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxtB">Streak: </td><td class="inTxt">W 8</td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> <td align="center" width="5"> </td> <td align="center" nowrap="nowrap" width="235"> <table border="0" cellpadding="2" width="100%"> <tbody><tr> <td colspan="2" class="inTxtB">Charlotte Bobcats </td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxtB">Record: </td><td class="inTxt">24 - 43 (.358)</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxtB">Standings: </td><td class="inTxt">Fifth, Southeast</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxtB">At Home: </td><td class="inTxt">15 - 18</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxtB">At Road: </td><td class="inTxt">9 - 25</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxtB">Streak: </td><td class="inTxt">L 2</td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> </tr> <tr> <td align="center"> <table border="0"> <tbody><tr> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="235"> <table border="0" cellpadding="2" width="100%"> <tbody><tr> <td colspan="4" class="hr" align="center"> Season </td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxtB">PPG: </td><td class="inTxt"> 96.5</td> <td class="inTxtB">Opp PPG: </td><td class="inTxt"> 93.0</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxtB">FG%: </td><td class="inTxt">.444</td> <td class="inTxtB">Opp FG%: </td><td class="inTxt">.443</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxtB">RPG: </td><td class="inTxt"> 43.8</td> <td class="inTxtB">Opp RPG: </td><td class="inTxt"> 40.4</td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> <td align="center" width="5"> </td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="235"> <table border="0" cellpadding="2" width="100%"> <tbody><tr> <td colspan="4" class="hr" align="center"> Season </td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxtB">PPG: </td><td class="inTxt"> 95.9</td> <td class="inTxtB">Opp PPG: </td><td class="inTxt">101.3</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxtB">FG%: </td><td class="inTxt">.440</td> <td class="inTxtB">Opp FG%: </td><td class="inTxt">.465</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxtB">RPG: </td><td class="inTxt"> 40.6</td> <td class="inTxtB">Opp RPG: </td><td class="inTxt"> 42.4</td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> </tr> <tr> <td align="left"> Back to Top</td> </tr> <tr> <td align="center"> <table border="0"> <tbody><tr> <td nowrap="nowrap" valign="top" width="235"> <table border="0" cellpadding="2" width="100%"> <tbody><tr> <td class="inTxtB" width="115">Player</td> <td class="inTxtB" width="30">G</td> <td class="inTxtB" width="30">PPG</td> <td class="inTxtB" width="30">RPG</td> <td class="inTxtB" width="30">APG</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxt">James, L</td> <td class="inTxt">63</td> <td class="inTxt">27.4</td> <td class="inTxt"> 6.9</td> <td class="inTxt"> 5.9</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxt">Hughes, L</td> <td class="inTxt">54</td> <td class="inTxt">14.9</td> <td class="inTxt"> 3.9</td> <td class="inTxt"> 3.6</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxt">Ilgauskas, Z</td> <td class="inTxt">62</td> <td class="inTxt">11.4</td> <td class="inTxt"> 7.9</td> <td class="inTxt"> 1.4</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxt">Gooden, D</td> <td class="inTxt">64</td> <td class="inTxt">11.3</td> <td class="inTxt"> 8.5</td> <td class="inTxt"> 0.8</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxt">Marshall, D</td> <td class="inTxt">65</td> <td class="inTxt"> 7.6</td> <td class="inTxt"> 4.3</td> <td class="inTxt"> 0.6</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxt">Pavlovic, A</td> <td class="inTxt">51</td> <td class="inTxt"> 7.5</td> <td class="inTxt"> 2.1</td> <td class="inTxt"> 1.4</td>  </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxt">Jones, D</td> <td class="inTxt">56</td> <td class="inTxt"> 6.9</td> <td class="inTxt"> 1.1</td> <td class="inTxt"> 1.6</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxt">Varejao, A</td> <td class="inTxt">65</td> <td class="inTxt"> 6.9</td> <td class="inTxt"> 6.8</td> <td class="inTxt"> 0.9</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxt">Gibson, D</td> <td class="inTxt">45</td> <td class="inTxt"> 5.2</td> <td class="inTxt"> 1.6</td> <td class="inTxt"> 1.2</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxt">Snow, E</td> <td class="inTxt">66</td> <td class="inTxt"> 4.3</td> <td class="inTxt"> 2.3</td> <td class="inTxt"> 4.1</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxt">Brown, S</td> <td class="inTxt">20</td> <td class="inTxt"> 3.7</td> <td class="inTxt"> 1.1</td> <td class="inTxt"> 0.5</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxt">Newble, I</td> <td class="inTxt">10</td> <td class="inTxt"> 2.8</td> <td class="inTxt"> 1.7</td> <td class="inTxt"> 0.1</td> </tr>  <tr> <td class="inTxt">Wesley, D</td> <td class="inTxt">34</td> <td class="inTxt"> 2.1</td> <td class="inTxt"> 1.0</td> <td class="inTxt"> 1.1</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxt">Jones, D</td> <td class="inTxt">4</td> <td class="inTxt"> 0.8</td> <td class="inTxt"> 1.5</td> <td class="inTxt"> 0.0</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxt">Pollard, S</td> <td class="inTxt">17</td> <td class="inTxt"> 0.7</td> <td class="inTxt"> 1.1</td> <td class="inTxt"> 0.1</td> </tr> <tr> <td colspan="5"> <table width="100%"> <tbody><tr> <td class="ch" width="80">Head Coach: </td><td>Mike Brown</td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> <td align="center" width="5"> </td> <td nowrap="nowrap" valign="top" width="235"> <table border="0" cellpadding="2" width="100%"> <tbody><tr> <td class="inTxtB" width="115">Player</td> <td class="inTxtB" width="30">G</td> <td class="inTxtB" width="30">PPG</td> <td class="inTxtB" width="30">RPG</td> <td class="inTxtB" width="30">APG</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxt">Wallace, G</td> <td class="inTxt">60</td> <td class="inTxt">17.0</td> <td class="inTxt"> 6.9</td> <td class="inTxt"> 2.5</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxt">Okafor, E</td> <td class="inTxt">56</td> <td class="inTxt">14.9</td> <td class="inTxt">11.7</td> <td class="inTxt"> 1.1</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxt">Felton, R</td> <td class="inTxt">64</td> <td class="inTxt">14.2</td> <td class="inTxt"> 3.5</td> <td class="inTxt"> 7.1</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxt">Morrison, A</td> <td class="inTxt">67</td> <td class="inTxt">12.6</td> <td class="inTxt"> 3.1</td> <td class="inTxt"> 2.0</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxt">Carroll, M</td> <td class="inTxt">62</td> <td class="inTxt">12.0</td> <td class="inTxt"> 2.9</td> <td class="inTxt"> 1.3</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxt">May, S</td> <td class="inTxt">35</td> <td class="inTxt">11.9</td> <td class="inTxt"> 6.7</td> <td class="inTxt"> 1.9</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxt">Knight, B</td> <td class="inTxt">31</td> <td class="inTxt"> 9.5</td> <td class="inTxt"> 2.7</td> <td class="inTxt"> 6.2</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxt">Anderson, D</td> <td class="inTxt">45</td> <td class="inTxt"> 7.3</td> <td class="inTxt"> 2.4</td> <td class="inTxt"> 2.6</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxt">Brezec, P</td> <td class="inTxt">45</td> <td class="inTxt"> 5.6</td> <td class="inTxt"> 3.5</td> <td class="inTxt"> 0.5</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxt">Herrmann, W</td> <td class="inTxt">33</td> <td class="inTxt"> 4.9</td> <td class="inTxt"> 1.6</td> <td class="inTxt"> 0.2</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxt">McInnis, J</td> <td class="inTxt">29</td> <td class="inTxt"> 4.4</td> <td class="inTxt"> 1.6</td> <td class="inTxt"> 3.3</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxt">Voskuhl, J</td> <td class="inTxt">62</td> <td class="inTxt"> 3.9</td> <td class="inTxt"> 3.4</td> <td class="inTxt"> 0.5</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxt">Hollins, R</td> <td class="inTxt">18</td> <td class="inTxt"> 3.1</td> <td class="inTxt"> 1.2</td> <td class="inTxt"> 0.0</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxt">Harrington, O</td> <td class="inTxt">21</td> <td class="inTxt"> 2.7</td> <td class="inTxt"> 1.7</td> <td class="inTxt"> 0.2</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxt">Williams, E</td> <td class="inTxt">21</td> <td class="inTxt"> 2.6</td> <td class="inTxt"> 0.8</td> <td class="inTxt"> 0.3</td> </tr> <tr> <td colspan="5"> <table width="100%"> <tbody><tr> <td class="ch" width="80">Head Coach: </td><td>Bernie Bickerstaff</td></tr></tbody></table></td></tr></tbody></table></td></tr></tbody></table></td></tr></tbody></table>
http://www.nba.com/games/20070320/CLECHA/preview.html

I believe Gibson will be activated for this game and he's going to need to get PT with Felton and company. Bobcat guards have been murdering us the last year or two with dribble penetration


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Not gonna be able to watch this game but it's pretty much a must win. With Dallas coming up Wed, we can't afford a 2-game losing streak right now if we want the #1 seed.

Plus Lebron should have a little extra motivation after his pathetic display in Charlotte early this season (Sean May tossed his shot....). Will be interesting to see how many mins Boobie gets now that he's back


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Of course I worry about this game. We fall into traps relatively often. This will be another good test to see if we can beat the teams we're supposed to beat. We can't take this team lightly because they can and will beat us, particularly on the road. We have to come out early and take the crowd out of the game.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

This seems like a game that will stay close and be dangerous near the end. Our shots aren't going down early, save for Sasha.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

I think Dan Gibson's limited time starting for us will prove invaluable to his experience running the team off the bench. I'm glad to see him back, hopefully he gets into the game here soon.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Wow Lebron crushes it back into Felton's face.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Larry is really using the pump fake tonight to perfection. Wow. It's his go-to move tonight.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

LeBron with a super dunk after that spin move. Good Lord!


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Holy crap Lebron, what a dunk


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Cleveland leads 24-21 after the first quarter of play.


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

I'm betting I see Primoz look like an idiot another million times this week on Sportscenter


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

nutmeged3 said:


> I'm betting I see Primoz look like an idiot another million times this week on Sportscenter


Both teams are being hurt by switches right now.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

If Morrison could get hot, the Bobcats would have a great thing going. He seems like he can shoot over Hughes relatively easy. It's just that the shots don't fall.


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

remy23 said:


> If Morrison could get hot, the Bobcats would have a great thing going. He seems like he can shoot over Hughes relatively easy. It's just that the shots don't fall.


Story of our season. Defense has no effect on him he's just either hot or cold every night


----------



## LostInGeorgia (Jun 29, 2006)

is anyone guarding wallace?


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Cleveland leads 46-37 at halftime.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Sasha is in a zone.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Z is on fire.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Hughes gets Hermann on him 1 on 1, gets an open lane, and takes a fall away jumper. Dumbest player in the league.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Damn, Z got his hand caught in the net going for that block. He might have had a chance otherwise.

We are coming out with no energy, and Larry's shot selection isn't helping at all. He's playing pretty bad tonight.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Ugh, in comes Eric Snow. I do not like that substitution.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Nobody is moving on offense. They don't seem to care a whole lot about this one.


----------



## LostInGeorgia (Jun 29, 2006)

well 20 has been the magic number during the cavs winning streak, as a team they have had at least 20 assists in each of the eight games. they have 16 so far tonight with 4 minutes left in the third quarter, let's hope they continue the streak of sharing the basketball and winning games.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Man, I hate the way the refs call these games.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Why don't we use Newble on wallace?


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Good move there by Lebron didn't ask for a pick and roll just went straight at Morrison


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

LeBron is having dunk fest tonight. I have lost count.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Some of these calls going against the Cavs are very questionable.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

remy23 said:


> LeBron is having dunk fest tonight. I have lost count.


Seems like about the only thing he's been able to get to go down tonight.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

HOw was that not a jump ball?


----------



## UrFavTeamSux (Jan 17, 2007)

It's funny, because of these ****ing midterms I'm gamecasting the game via espn and everytime I look over LeBron seems to have just dunked it. Can't wait to see the highlight reel.

Game seems to be going in a fine direction, definitely should increase the consistent 5-pt lead but I'm not too worried at the moment.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Pioneer10 said:


> HOw was that not a jump ball?


The guy behind the play with absolutely no view of the ball made the call.

The refs really need to do a better job of working together. I don't think I recognize any of them. They could really use a veteran official out there.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Matt Carroll pisses me off, lol.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

lol foul?


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Wow, we finally get a call to go our way at the end of the quarter.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Great. Why do I get the feeling that all the calls with go Charlotte's way in the 4th?


----------



## UrFavTeamSux (Jan 17, 2007)

LeBron may be off shooting tonight, but I would like to point out 7/7 from the line. Hell yes.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Lebron fouled on that alley oop as well: refs blowing today


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

I love that play to start the quarter.


----------



## UrFavTeamSux (Jan 17, 2007)

I'm sorry Charlotte, Morisson really is a big rookie dissapoinment.


----------



## UrFavTeamSux (Jan 17, 2007)

Boobie noooooo, make something!


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Eric Snow held his ground like a man. Haha


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Gibson's shooting is really off tonight. I just don't think he's in game shape yet.

And holy crap is Eric Snow a great post defender or what?


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Brandname said:


> Gibson's shooting is really off tonight. I just don't think he's in game shape yet.


Then I'd give his minutes to Brown until Boobie is 100%.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Snow is in Wallace's head.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Officiating just very inconsistent tonight. So do they allow the jump-stop or not?


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Snow can't throw an entry pass to save his life.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

How was that out on Lebron??


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

We absolutely cannot let Andy go. Ever. He's far too valuable.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Hahaha, Andy is awesome.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Such a dumb foul by Hughes on Wallace.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Snow is a awful. Why aren't we trying Newble on Wallace?


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

ugh... we can't afford to lose this game.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Terrible play out of the timeout.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Jesus ****ing christ Larry. I hate you.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Hughes sucks


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Man this would be a really really bad game to lose, especially being up by 10 in the 4th. There's no excuse for this. We've had pretty bad shot selection all game.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Why is Snow still in there?

Lebron is awesome thank god


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Lebron responds exactly how I would expect him to.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

I just do not like the feel of this game.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Why are we not trying to make them matchup up against us? I would put in Z and force them to guard him


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

The King


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Lebron getting absolutely mauled. **** these refs.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Christ how was that not a foul on Wallace on that last James drive?


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Wow Andy has wonderful hands. How did he corral that?


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Snow should not have taken that to the hoop knowing Wallace is coming.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Geez, this game is getting crazy.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Holy ****, what an absolutely terrible sequence. I can't believe it. What was Sasha thinking?


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

ugh, this is disgusting me.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

It's funny that we have such bad finishers on this team. What was Snow thinking on that layup.

Now we're going to lose a 4 point lead with less then a minute to go: pathetic.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

We should just iso Lebron here. Or put him on the block.

I really don't feel like seeing the P&R.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Wow, I can't believe we got that rebound.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

That was the play we called? Pathetic.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

We didn't even get a shot off in time.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

This pisses me off. The last thing we needed with Dallas tomorrow is an overtime game tonight. We did this to ourselves.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Jesus get a rebound!!!


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Larry is not very good at free throws.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Does someone want to block out Wallace???


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Are we only allowed to play Z when Brezec is in the game? It must be a rule or something.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Lebron smartly draws the foul


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Hermann has been flopping a lot tonight.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Why the **** is Eric Snow in the game?!?! He's been making a lot of bad passes.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

I can't believe this. We are dumbfounded by the Bobcats.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Felton runs over AV and scores. Looks like this one might be over.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

I love how we seem to think our best chance at winning is 2 Donyell Marshall three pointers.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Game


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Pathetic showing by the Cavs tonight. 

It's not acceptable to lose this game just because we've won 8 straight. We were up big in the 2nd half and we choked it away. This was as big of a choke as I've ever seen this team have. 

Pathetic showing tonight by pretty much everyone on the team except Andy. Lebron has been so-so but some of his bad shots have really cost us.


----------



## LostInGeorgia (Jun 29, 2006)

how can we win 8 in a row and lose to charlotte, we were winning in the 4th too, this sucks


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

This has largely been Brown's fault, too. His ****ty lineups at the end of the game and in OT cost us. Just terrible decisions.


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

I would only put the blame on Mike Brown tonight, it has to go on him and no one else.

You have two timeouts left with 35 seconds, you instead try to bring the ball up, all the players are waiting for the timeout except Sasha. He does the only thing a guard would do try and bring it up, and gets it stolen. 

So the next time up the floor you do the samething, you bring it over the timeline and CALL A ****ING TIMEOUT. In the NBA if you call a timeout under your own basket you get it at half court anyways. So whats the point in bringing it up and calling a time out.

That was one of the worst 43 seconds of coached basketball.. ever!!!


Thoughts? Am I wrong?


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Terrible loss. Unacceptable. 

I'm so disgusted right now, I should stop posting.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Wesley for Retirement said:


> I would only put the blame on Mike Brown tonight, it has to go on him and no one else.
> 
> You have two timeouts left with 35 seconds, you instead try to bring the ball up, all the players are waiting for the timeout except Sasha. He does the only thing a guard would do try and bring it up, and gets it stolen.
> 
> ...


You're right. I think Brown shoulders most of the blame for tonight. Terrible coaching down the stretch. I literally think it cost us the game.


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

Brandname said:


> You're right. I think Brown shoulders most of the blame for tonight. Terrible coaching down the stretch. I literally think it cost us the game.



And when they go small does that mean we have too, last time I checked we were the superior team. Shouldn't we dictate the style of play to our benefit. Put Z in the game and have him post up on Morrison? Herrman? 

I can understand going small against teams like Seattle and Phoenix teams who only run, but damn letting Bennie Beckerstaff control the game, the man who is already fired? Joke Joke JOke


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

WTF did we go away from Z the entire fourth quarter. ****ing punish them inside with that wimpy lineup they had in there: Charlotte isn't freakin Phoenix for christ's sake.

I don't understand all the minutes Snow got tonight. Just don't get it.

Plus Hughes sucks as usual

Terrible way to stop a good effort by Lebron tonight. Took a couple of bad shots but had to be impressed with how he consistently tried to get to the basket despite the ****ty referring tonight


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

I think it's a Bernie Bickerstaff thing. That's why we have problems with the Bobcats. I think Mike Brown is still kind of in awe of him, and Bickerstaff doesn't want to get beat by the kid he brought into the league. So he gets his guys fired up.

Now the Mavs game is a must win, this isn't the time of the year to go into protracted slides.

I expect us to come out with a lot of intensity tomorrow. Need to make a statement.

Oh and we could have so easily won this game. What the crap kind of last second play was that? Lebron totally lost track of time. He should have been going to the basket on that. They were playing him for the jumper.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

> *This one's on Mike Brown*
> 
> Charlotte -- What happened here at the lovely Charlotte Bobcats Arena tonight was the definition of a bad loss. It's an 82-game season, these are going to happen, but considering it is now Spring and the stakes are high, I'd have to say this goes into the unacceptable category.
> There was lots of crazy stuff happening in the final few minutes. And while I have staunchly defended the head coach all season, I have to assign the blame to him tonight. Here's why:
> ...


http://blogs.ohio.com/cavaliers_blog/

I think BW pretty much nails it here


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

Yep I made two post back to back about how Mike Brown is the only person to blame and BW only confirmed it.

I just don't get not calling a timeout up 2 with 40 seconds left under your own basket having two timeouts.

Can't wait too here Mike Brown getting interviewed after this game.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Mike Brown is not the coach to take this team to the next level. Period, simple, end of story. 

I watched this game on tape delay and about broke my television set. I have nothing positive to say about this debacle so i'm just gonna keep my mouth shut.

****ing unbelievable.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Wow, BW looks like he hit the nail on the head there. I was pretty much thinking exactly all of those things during the game last night.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

I rewatched the 4th and it's just surprising we lost. Unlike earlier in the year where we won games (i.e. Boston) where we're clearly outplayed, we looked like we outclassed the Bobcats till the end and OT.

One more play that concerned me in the last two minutes, I thought Lebron was fouled on the drive on the second to last play we had on top of the numerous other non-calls he didn't get. Wallace raked him on at least two other plays in the 4th w/o a call. I think the refs probably didn't want to seem favoring the Cavs too much as they were giving the Bobcats a lot of offensive fouls. But the problem with that is I thought those calls were pretty much right.

Oh well, should have still won the game and the Bobcats didn't make us play Snow or have Sasha be our main ballhandler


----------

